# Databases > SQL Hire date and salary review date

## Geek_Guest

Display each employees last name, hire date, and salary review date, which is the first Monday after six months of service. Label the column REVIEW. Format the dates to appear in the format similar to Monday, the Thirty-First of July, 2000.

*Question asked by visitor clipso*

----------


## debasisdas

Kindly post what / how you have tried to solve the problem ,with your table structure.

----------


## susarlasireesha

```
select Ename,Hiredate,
TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'DAY')||', the '||
INITCAP(TO_CHAR(to_DATE(TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'dd'),'J'),'JSP'))||' of '||
INITCAP(TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'MON'))||' '||
(TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'YYYY') Review
From Emp;
```

----------


## sweetestdrug

SELECT  ename,hiredate,
TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(hiredate, 6), Monday),"Monday, the " fmDdspth "of" Month YYYY ) "REVIEW"
FROM emp;

 :Smile:

----------


## ashalalaxmi2002

try the below query,

select ename,hiredate,sal,
to_char(next_day(trunc(add_months(hiredate,6),'mm'),'monday'),'DAY,"THE" DDSP "OF" MONTH YYYY') Review_date
FROM emp.

----------


## Filistin Peter

```
SELECT Ename,Hiredate,
TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'DAY')||', the '||
INITCAP(TO_CHAR(to_DATE(TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'dd'),'J'),'JSP'))||' of '||
INITCAP(TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'MON'))||' '||
(TO_CHAR(NEXT_DAY(ADD_MONTHS(HIREDATE,6),'MONDAY') - 7,'YYYY') Review
FROM Emp;
```

----------

